# Leatt DBX 4.0 lange Hose 2021/20



## Ganther (10. November 2020)

Hallo,

die Frage geht an die jenigen unter euch die schon die lange Hose "Leatt DBX 4.0" Modelljahr 2021 besitzen (2020 geht auch). Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie eure Erfahrungen mit der Hose sind bei Temperaturen zwischen 5-15 Grad.
Ist die Hose am Hintern dicht bei Wasser- und Schlammbeschuss?

Wenn es keine Umstände macht wäre ein Bild nett. Würde gerne mal sehen wie sie "in Echt" aussehen, vorallem die Farbe Sand.

Danke.


----------



## Donnerknall81 (10. November 2020)

Die Hose interessiert mich auch, aber man findet leider wenig dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chamouflage (15. November 2020)

Bin bisher super zufrieden mit der Hose, hab allerdings auch erst zwei Fahrten mit ihr gemacht. Heute folgt die dritte. Einen Sturz hat sie bereits recht unbeeindruckt überstanden. Wurzeln, nasses Laub und nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit... Daher der Dreck.

Gesäßbereich ist verstärktes Material und sollte gut dicht halten. Klasse finde ich auch die drei Taschen. Der Vorgänger hatte nur rechts und hinten eine.

Hoffe das hilft etwas weiter. Falls ihr weitere Fragen habt einfach melden.

Muss jetzt radeln 😉


----------



## Ganther (15. November 2020)

Sehr cool, vielen Dank.
Wie würdest du denn die Wärmeentwicklung beschreiben. Wie hat es sich denn bei welcher Außentemperatur für dich angefühlt. Ist die Hose was für 5-15 Grad? Ist sie Winddicht bis auf die Luftlöcher?


----------



## Pacecar3 (15. November 2020)

@chamouflage kannst du mal die innenbeinlänge messen?

Grüße und Danke 


Marco


----------



## chamouflage (15. November 2020)

So, jetzt nochmal etwas ausführlicher...

Materialmäßig würde ich sie mit der fox defend gleichsetzen allerdings mit deutlich besserem Schnitt. Habe recht massive Oberschenkel und die fox Hosen waren selbst in Größe 38 ne Katastrophe... Material ist angenehm strechig und hält Wind sehr gut ab. Sobald es unter zehn Grad geht, kann es durch die Luftlöcher doch etwas zugig werden. Während dem fahren ist es mir nicht aufgefallen, sondern eher beim stehen/anhalten und der Wind direkt in die Löcher ging. Unter fünf Grad würde ich wahrscheinlich doch ne tight drunter ziehen bzw meine O'Neal legacy bevorzugen. 
Heute bei 17 Grad und ordentlich Höhenmeter war es an den knieschützern etwas schwitzig aber definitiv nicht unangenehm. 

Die Farbe Sand kommt auf meinem dritten Bild am besten rüber. Gefällt mir im Original deutlich besser als es auf den Bildern im Netz wirkt. Wollte keine weitere schwarze haben und weiß im Bereich der Kettenstrebe fand ich dann nicht ganz so clever.

_@Pacecar3 Innenbeinlänge bei Größe XL ca 81-82 cm_


----------



## baconcookie (16. November 2020)

habe das 2020 modell und bin sehr zufrieden.
Durch meinen Sporthintergrund aber ich auch dicke oberschenkel und hier absolut keine Probleme, da der schnitt wirklich hervorragend ist.
Fahre sie meinstens mit Race Face Ambush knieschonern drunter.
Klima in der Hose ist sehr angenehm, bin damit auch schon in Sölden auf 2600m bei 3° problemlos klargekommen (bin aber auch sehr unempfindlich)
Matsch wird gut abgehalten, aber einem ordentlichen regen wird sie leider nicht standhalten. Die Tasche vorne rechts ist schön weich ausgekleidet und da passen auch große handys ohne probleme sicher rein


----------



## chamouflage (17. November 2020)

Review: Leatt DBX 4.0 Pant
					

Leatt DBX 4.0 Pants Words by Rob Dunnet | Photos by Dusten Ryen When it comes to mountain biking, the only time I wear pants is when the arctic chill of winter sets in or when bike parks get hit with a huge dump of rain.




					theloamwolf.com
				




Der einzige Test den ich finden konnte. Passform der 2021 ist weitestgehend identisch zur 2020, wobei der Bund durch die ratsche einen besseren verstellbereich hat


----------



## Ganther (19. November 2020)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ab die Farbe Sand bei der Jacke und Hose unterschiedlich sind? Sieht auf der Website von Leatt nämlich so aus. Wäre ja aber total dämlich wenn sich die Farbe Sand im Farbton je nach Kleidungsstück unterscheiden.
Finde die Farbwahl von Leatt sowieso etwas suboptimal. Da passen zumindest die langen Hosen nicht wirklich zu den Jacken. Könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas abgestimmter untereinander sein.


----------



## baconcookie (19. November 2020)

ja 2020 die forest farbe war hammer, leider finde ich die 21er nicht so pralle


----------



## Laufrad0815 (19. November 2020)

Habe die 2021er DBX 4.0 Jacke und die DBX 3.0 Shorts in der Farbe Cactus.

Hier gibt es einen leichten aber sichtbaren  Unterschied im Farbton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganther (1. Februar 2021)

@chamouflage ich konnte jetzt mal eine in meiner Größe ergattern und hab sie direkt bestellt.
Konntest du die Hose seit deinem letzten Post noch etwas öfter testen und kannst etwas zur Dichtigkeit am Gesäß sagen, zwecks Wasser und Schlamm?


----------



## chamouflage (2. Februar 2021)

Bis jetzt hat sie anstandslos alles mit gemacht, wobei richtiger Dauerbeschuss wie bei den jetzigen Verhältnissen noch nicht mit dabei war. 
Hab mich mal nach dem Waschen bewusst in die Pfütze auf dem Sattel gesetzt und Hintern blieb trocken


----------



## Ganther (3. Februar 2021)

Gerade eben die Hose anprobiert. Richtig geil, die wird es. Genausso hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Nicht zu dick nicht zu dünn.
Ein winziges Manko habe ich aber leider. Im linken Taschenbereich auf dem hellen Stoff ist ein kleiner dunkler Punkt. Sieht aus wie eine Verunreinigung. Mit normalem Wasser lässt es sich nicht wegwischen. Und mit irgendwelchem Mitteln will ich auch nicht dran gehen.

Hast du da einen Tipp? Geht bei dir der Schlamm einfach unter fließend Wasser ab? Oder mit was machst du die Hose sauber? Will nicht direkt die Beschichtung zerstören.


----------



## bmx44munich (4. Februar 2021)

gute hose. eine idee, wo ich sie online kaufen kann?


----------



## chamouflage (5. Februar 2021)

Probikeshop und liquid life hat noch etwas Auswahl.

Bezüglich Verschmutzung... Meine Waschmaschine hat ein Programm für Sportbekleidung. Das funktioniert ganz gut. Wobei ich an den hellen stellen auch den ein oder anderen Fleck habe der damit nicht raus geht. Stört mich jetzt aber weniger und zum Glück habe ich nicht weiß blaue Variante...
Die meisten Beschichtungen werden durch Wärme reaktiviert, also kurz antrocknen.


----------



## chamouflage (15. Februar 2021)

@Ganther konntest du schon ein paar Erfahrungswerte sammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganther (15. Februar 2021)

Leider nicht. Bei uns war/ist der Wintereinbruch so hart das ich im Moment gar nicht ans fahren denken kann.


----------

